# Iphone et Apple TV



## Moulinsart (5 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Actuellement mes vidéos et musiques qui sont sur  itunes, sont envoyés de mon Imac au téléviseur via l' Apple TV, mais  je me pose la question suivante, est-il possible d'envoyer sur le téléviseur les vidéo provenant d'un iphone ou d'un ipad via l'Apple TV ?


----------



## fpoil (6 Janvier 2011)

Cela s'appelle Airplay et il faut une ATV2.

Sur ATV1 hackée, c'est possible depuis hier si hackée avec atvflash.

Bien sûr il faut que tes "idevices" soient en 4.2....


----------



## Moulinsart (6 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour la réponse, oui effectivement je n'y avais pas accés parcequ'il y avait longtemps que je n'avais pas fait de mise à jour sur l'iphone, ceci étant fait, airplay fonctionne très bien.


----------

